# Giveaway!



## Sen (Oct 8, 2011)

As posted in an older thread, I have access to an ID card printer through a friend. He can get a handful of cards printed with whatever design(s) we give him. The cards are a bit pricey from what he says, so his employer keeps a fairly close watch on them.

So, I'm *offering 5 free cards.* The winners can pick whatever design they want. Keep in mind this is a basic printer for issuing employee ID cards. It has a VERY generic hologram/reflective coating, so any sort of fake ID probably wouldn't even fool a Wal-Mart greeter.

I believe the cards can be printed double-sided and with/without the coating, but I'll have to check. A CLEAR picture of your signature (black-on-white) could also be put on, to give it a more "official" look.

*HOW TO ENTER*
- Simply "like" this post, write "I'm in" below, or send me a PM/carrier pidgeon. Contest will end at *Midnight, Friday 10/14/11* (one week from today). I'll use the list randomizer from Random.org and take the top 5 usernames. Winners will be posted sometime early Saturday (like 3am early).

*IF YOU WIN*
I'll post the winners in this post, and send you a PM. If I don't hear back from you within 3 days, I reserve the right to go to the next person on the list. If you may/may not have access to a computer come next weekend, feel free to shoot me a PM with your cell #, and I'll text you if you win.

I'll send the graphics to him as soon as I get them from you, and when he gives me the cards (should be same-day or next), I'll mail them out (hopefully same day or next).

*TECHNICAL NOTES*
If you're coming up with your own design, it needs to fit within the following dimensions: 3.4" x 2.15". If you use graphics software (Photoshop, etc), set colors to CYMK instead of RGB. Or, pull a design off the internet and I'll do my best to clean it up & replicate it. If you have a custom design in mind, but lack the ability to design it, let me know. Don't be a douche and have some super-complex design in mind, unless you're willing to design it. I've been warned that colors don't always turn out exactly as planned, but CYMK gives you a better chance of the printed product matching the screen image.

There are two examples I came up with out of boredom. You'll obviously need to provide pertinent information and applicable images.

If you have a killer idea for some other cards, feel free to let me know or post a design. Maybe we can run a 2nd batch. FRA has been brought up, but I have no idea what to put on that card.

*Two Real Pics* - I emailed him the test images, and he had them done in like 15 min. Just picked them up and snapped a few pics. There is more than one hologram option actually.. the FBI badge has the key one i was talking about...you can see it in the gray box where the face pic goes... the other hologram is on the dog tag, on the bottom right (it's like repeating cubes or something.) So yeah, they're pretty generic.


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 8, 2011)

LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE ........


----------



## acrata4ever (Oct 9, 2011)

how about an anarchist voters registration card? like the invisible dictators party. or ministers credentials http://www.themonastery.org/catalog/images/Wallet-Card-Large.jpg
but with a photo id saying stuff like the communist cult of christ or the temple of anarchy. or volunteer garbage police id for when you get caught dumpster diving.


----------



## acrata4ever (Oct 9, 2011)

http://doncasteranarchist.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/antifa_card.jpg?w=500&h=313


----------



## Hobacalypse (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm IN!!!!!

Oh Can i get an Illuminati or FreeMason card Template?


----------



## Sen (Oct 9, 2011)

Pretty much anything can be printed.. just uploaded the anarchy voter ID, I'm getting lazy and/or tired... needs some improvement..suggestions welcome.


----------



## acrata4ever (Oct 9, 2011)

yeah we should start a party like the teabaggers with dogmas like replacing all politicians police and schoolteachers with uncorruptable machines. yeah the invisible dictator will be like bakunin on a disc a robot canidate. or a mime with a mask and a seperate robot voice and speeches that write themselves. giving simple solutions to complex problems. like running a houseplant for office but it will be global. i mean at one time there was a great need for stagecoaches and oil lamps. actors will soon be replaced by cgi. and it will really be funny to see big time actors homeless and eating dogfood. the same could happen to politicians police and teachers. they could just become obsolete.


----------



## Sen (Oct 11, 2011)

bump


----------



## acrata4ever (Oct 11, 2011)

fake maintanance company ids for when your squatting a hud home.


----------



## Sen (Oct 11, 2011)

I can do a fake if you'd really like, but I have a feeling the hologram/watermark thing will give it away. I think it's begging to get extra charges added on. Just my opinion though!


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 11, 2011)

I second the maintenance badge


----------



## acrata4ever (Oct 11, 2011)

no it can say blah blah handyman service your photo and cell number. i wouldnt show it to a cop just neigbors. i worked on hud homes in ghettos stayed overnight workin late. the neighbors have no problem give you cookies water theyre just happy its being fixed weeds pulled and nobodys smokin crack.


----------



## Sen (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah, that may work.
I thought you meant like a federal HUD employee badge.

You could definately pass it off as John Doe from Steve's Handyman Service, Inc.


----------



## Sen (Oct 15, 2011)

The randomized list:

1.Hobacalypse
2.TheUndeadPheonix
3.acrata4ever
4.bryanpaul
5.MattPist
6.ayyyjayyy
7.Fwingnut

Since there were only 7 people, I'm gonna see if he can just print the two extra cards. I don't forsee it being an issue, so let me know what you want. (If he can't, sorry ayyyjayyy & Fwingnut!) If you have a template, feel free to send it to me in PM..if you want one of the ones above, send me the pertinent info (along with pics, if applicable) and I'll send them over to him. If you don't want a hologram (plain card), let me know...the hologram options are the key and the cube thing.

Hopefully I can get these in the mail within a few days.

Thanks for participating!


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 16, 2011)

fuck yeah dood!


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 16, 2011)

Sweet. I'm gonna work on that template now


----------



## TreyEZ (Oct 16, 2011)

bah, missed by two days,
or i would be in.....

i wanted to be a card carrying member of nambla


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 16, 2011)

Sen said:


> *TECHNICAL NOTES*
> If you're coming up with your own design, it needs to fit within the following dimensions: 3.4" x 2.15".



I did a conversion and that comes out to 255 X 161 pixels. Is that correct?


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 16, 2011)

Heh, took a minute to make this. This is what I would like ^_^


----------



## Sen (Oct 16, 2011)

Formatted a little..


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 16, 2011)

Sen said:


> Formatted a little..


Fuck yeah, I love it


----------

